# Tarpon Fever Classic June 16



## KayakFishingClassicS (Jan 29, 2011)

Old Salty Dog Tarpon Fever Classic June 16
Tarpon & Redfish Slam
Over $8,000.00 in Sponsor Gear Prizes
Captains Meeting Online
Entry Fee Only $40
Launch Kayaks 6 AM see website for launch maps
CPR Weigh In 2 PM Old Salty Dog Restaurant Sarasota, Fl
Register Online Today at http://www.KayakFishingClassicS.com
View Captains Meeting http://www.youtube.com/kayakfishingclassics


----------

